# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ramon Llull

## .voyager

Φωτογραφίες μoυ με το Ramon Llull να αποπλέει από το λιμάνι της Βαρκελώνης.

DSC00474.JPG
DSC00476.JPG
DSC00481.JPG
DSC00485.JPG
DSC00487.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικα στοιχεια.

Τύπος Πλοίου: High Speed Craft
Μήκος x Πλάτος: 83m X 12m
Ταχύτητα πραγματική (Μέγιστη / Μέση): 27.4 / 26.7 knots
Σημαία: Spain [ES] 
Call Sign: ECDI
MMSI: 224247000
IMO: 9262065
Βύθισμα: 1.8m

πηγή. http://syros-observer.aegean.gr

----------


## giannisk88

¶ψογος φίλε voyager!!
Αλλα μου φαίνεται οτι είναι κάπως αργό για high speed craft!! :Confused:

----------


## .voyager

> Άψογος φίλε voyager!! Αλλα μου φαίνεται οτι είναι κάπως αργό για high speed craft!!


Σ' ευχαριστώ, φίλε μου  :Smile: 
Έχω τραβήξει κι άλλες φώτο από τον απόπλου του πλοίου, αλλά είμαι κι εγώ σε μερικές, οπότε δεν τις δημοσιεύω! :lol:
Η ταχύτητα του πλοίου είναι 39 knots περίπου.

----------


## giannisk88

Χαχα!!
Ααα γιατί ο mastrovassilis εγραψε οτι παει με  27.4 / 26.7 knots!!Μα λεώ και εγω!!! :Smile:

----------


## Νaval22

ξαδερφάκι του corsica φαίνεται μάλλον είναι η τελευταία εξέλιξη των aquastrada

----------


## .voyager

Ίσως να το δούμε κι αυτό στα νερά μας (όταν παλιώσει! :lol :Smile:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ειναι ξαδερφάκι του CORSICA EXPRRES III?

----------


## AegeanIslands

To μικρο της Aquastrada _RAMON LLULL_ στη Barcelona.RamonL.jpg,RamonLlullI.jpg,
Πως θα σας φαινονταν για Αιγινα-Μεθανα-Πορο-Υδρα-Σπετσες? :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

File AegeanIslands mipws ...lew mipws...ksreis kati ????

----------


## AegeanIslands

Οχι Φιλε μονο την επιθυμια μου εκφραζω!
Σκεψου ομως να γινει ,ποιος θα με πιστευει μετα.... :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Xaxa...akrivws.. :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Στη Βαρκελώνη, εδώ πριν 2 χρόνια.

DSC00474.JPG

----------


## Stylianos

η πλωρη ειναι...φανταστικη...

----------

